# Rifle Recommendations



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I am primarily a bow hunter but I drew out for the dedicated hunter program this year. My 6 year old tagged along with me last year on the archery hunt but it was really hard for him to sit quietly enough to see deer. Like most 6 year olds (I guess most adults as well)....he loves to get out but he also wants to see results too. With the dedicated I can still hunt archery and then take him on the gun hunts where we can be a little noisier and still have a chance to shoot a deer. 

I have an older muzzle loader that still shoots great but I don't own a rifle. I don't want to spend a ton of money on it because I don't know how much I'll actually hunt with it. I would like to keep it under $500 if possible. What do you guys recommend for this price range? Also what caliber would you recommend? (I know I'm opening up a whole can of worms with this question) I don't have a lot of knowledge when it comes to rifles or the different calibers, so any insight is greatly appreciated. 

JC


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Savage Axis or Ruger American hunters are pretty cheap rifle, that'll get the job done if you need it to. Remington 783's are also on sale at Cabela's right now, which are also a decent rifle for the price. As far as caliber wise, anything .243 or larger should be just fine for deer!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For a good all around rifle I would go with one in the .270 to 30-06 range and if you are just planning on using it for deer sized animals you can throw in the 7mm-08. 

For under $500 you might need to look at the used rifle market since by the time you put a scope on it you will be over budget with just about any rifle you purchase.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Savage Axis or Ruger American hunters are pretty cheap rifle, that'll get the job done if you need it to. Remington 783's are also on sale at Cabela's right now, which are also a decent rifle for the price. As far as caliber wise, anything .243 or larger should be just fine for deer!


This. You can often times find them in packages that already have a cheaper 3-9x40 scope on them for $400 or so.

You could possibly even get a .270win and shoot the reduced recoil loads in it. That caliber would allow the child to move to bigger, heavier projectiles as they grow and their skill improves.

Deer are actually quite easy to kill if you shoot them in the right place. No need to shoot a 30 caliber heavy gun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> For a good all around rifle I would go with one in the .270 to 30-06 range and if you are just planning on using it for deer sized animals you can throw in the 7mm-08.


Good info, but I am perfectly comfortable saying you can include cow and spike elk for animals the 7mm08 works on. Very impressed with the performance of that caliber with sturdy bullets on smaller elk sized targets over the past 4 years. We keep shots usually within 250 yards but he dropped one cow at 325 with a single shot.

If you want to hunt bigger bulls I'd step up to a 280. IF you want to get all snazzy and fancy to impress guys around the campfire, build one in 280 AI. You can still shoot factory ammo in it but if you reload you can nearly achieve 7Mag performance without headspace issues and only having 3 rounds in your magazine.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are a lot of new rifles for under $500.
Winchester XPR
Savage Axis
Howa
Remington
Mossberg
The list goes on and on......A lot of times you can get a rifle/scope combo in that price range. I would look for an all around caliber like the 30.06. Ammo is easy to find and readily available in most stores.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Completely forgot about the Winchester XPR. Another quality rifle for a decent price!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

If it's $500 with a scope, it'd be hard to beat a Savage Trophy Hunter like this one in a 7mm-08 -

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/769193627

Since you said you are mostly a bow hunter, I'd probably pick a common cartridge and not have to worry about reloading for it (i.e. 243, 7mm-08, 270, 30-06, 7MM, or 300WM).

If you wanted to spend $500 on the gun alone, I'd suggest a Tikka in any of the suggested calibers above.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Weatherby Vanguard in 7mm08 is also cool... especially if you like wood stocks.


-DallanC


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the input so far. There are definitely a lot of options to choose from.
I should've mentioned that I may or may not get the 3 season elk tag as well. So I would most likely want a caliber that was good for both deer and elk. I don't plan on doing any long range shooting so I would keep most of my shots within 300 yards. With that being said, does that narrow down any of the caliber that you would use?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd still stay in the 270 to 30-06 calibers of rifles. By the way that includes a lot of different cartridges but those two are two of the most popular rounds out there and either one is capable of dropping a good size bull elk at 300 yards.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought a Savage Axis in a 7mm-08 for my daughter last year. It's been a great gun for her.


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

You could also save that 500 and use your muzz on the rifle hunt!


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Deacon92 said:


> You could also save that 500 and use your muzz on the rifle hunt!


I've thought about that too and that might be what I end up doing. A rifle is just a good thing to have on hand and I've been contemplating buying one for a while. This just seems like a good time to finally bite the bullet and buy one.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Get a Savage Axis II or Remington 783 in .308--both under $500 with scope included, plenty big enough for deer, elk and beyond, and cheap, widely available ammo. 

I actually just got the 783 in .223 and I really, really like it. It's an accurate, inexpensive hunting rifle.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

My 2 personal favorite starter rifles are the savage axis ii and Thompson center compass. 308 win is also a great caliber that fits your needs.

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsuperstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/198531


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

JC HUNTER said:


> I am primarily a bow hunter but I drew out for the dedicated hunter program this year. My 6 year old tagged along with me last year on the archery hunt but it was really hard for him to sit quietly enough to see deer. Like most 6 year olds (I guess most adults as well)....he loves to get out but he also wants to see results too. With the dedicated I can still hunt archery and then take him on the gun hunts where we can be a little noisier and still have a chance to shoot a deer.
> 
> I have an older muzzle loader that still shoots great but I don't own a rifle. I don't want to spend a ton of money on it because I don't know how much I'll actually hunt with it. I would like to keep it under $500 if possible. What do you guys recommend for this price range? Also what caliber would you recommend? (I know I'm opening up a whole can of worms with this question) I don't have a lot of knowledge when it comes to rifles or the different calibers, so any insight is greatly appreciated.
> 
> JC


 Get a Remington 700 ADL in 270Win and don't look back.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Get a Remington 700 ADL in 270Win and don't look back.


^ This!


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

270 everyday any day would be an excellent choice, have gotten many deer and elk with mine. Can't go wrong with the others mentioned as well. I'm just a little prejudice when it comes to a 270 win.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Weatherby Vanguard in 7mm08 is also cool... especially if you like wood stocks.
> 
> -DallanC


Yup! Great caliber in quality brand. I'm quite fond of wood stocks too.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

No mention of Tikka? Their stuff has been looking pretty good for the money lately. I've been thinking of picking one up.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

NVDuckin said:


> No mention of Tikka? Their stuff has been looking pretty good for the money lately. I've been thinking of picking one up.


It was brought up - they just are more than the $500 typically, and will be for sure if you want a scope.

I love my Tikka 

This is a good thread though. I am looking to get my boy a starter rifle and the thread is giving me more detail on some questions I had.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

You missed out as a couple weeks ago Sportsman's had the Savage Axis II with Nikon 3x9 BDC scope for $323 out the door with Utah tax. Biggest caliber they had was the 270 which would have been fine for the money.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

muddydogs said:


> You missed out as a couple weeks ago Sportsman's had the Savage Axis II with Nikon 3x9 BDC scope for $323 out the door with Utah tax. Biggest caliber they had was the 270 which would have been fine for the money.


That's a great deal.

We need a "What's the best deal you have seen lately" thread.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

One thing for sure, anything smaller than .30 cal is just not a good choice for elk. Oh sure, with good shot placement...blah, blah blah. And I quote one of the greatest gun writers of all time, Elmer Keith... "one time I shot and Jack rabbit with a .270 and he just kept on grazzin".
OK you AR guys, time to explode and call me a dumb a**


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> One thing for sure, anything smaller than .30 cal is just not a good choice for elk. Oh sure, with good shot placement...blah, blah blah. And I quote one of the greatest gun writers of all time, Elmer Keith... "one time I shot and Jack rabbit with a .270 and he just kept on grazzin".
> OK you AR guys, time to explode and call me a dumb a**


**scratches head, recalls all the .28, .26, .24 and even .22 caliber killed elk I have seen**


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*I'm going to assume this quote is in jest:



BPturkeys said:


> One thing for sure, anything smaller than .30 cal is just not a good choice for elk. Oh sure, with good shot placement...blah, blah blah. And I quote one of the greatest gun writers of all time, Elmer Keith... "one time I shot and Jack rabbit with a .270 and he just kept on grazzin".


Cool, a .30 cal 110gr vmax is a elk round now. 8)



> OK you AR guys, time to explode and call me a dumb a**


Nah. If it only takes a .30 caliber bullet to be a great elk rifle I'll get that 300 blackout upper for my ar15 ordered up ASAP 

Where'd Karl go?

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool, RamdomElk and DallanC. 

Actually, my feeble little stingers are no replacement for a real pro like Karl...dam* but he yousta get you boys going good. He could wind you guys tighter than a three dollar watch.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Cool, RamdomElk and DallanC.
> 
> Actually, my feeble little stingers are no replacement for a real pro like Karl...dam* but he yousta get you boys going good. He could wind you guys tighter than a three dollar watch.


The thing with elk is the type of elk you are hunting. Spikes? 9 year old bulls? Cows? There is a much much bigger difference between a yearling calf and a 9 year old bull than say a yearling buck deer and a mature 5 year old. Hence a wider range of acceptable calibers that can safely be used depending on what you are targeting.

Even a 270 is over powered for one of these (best tasting elk I ever killed).










-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I once shot a spike with a 6mm Rem(90gr. Nosler) over in Big Canyon on the Oquirrh Mt. He was running about half pace down hill in about 3 feet of snow. Upon impact he nose dived and slid for about 20 yards leaving a deep furrow and his head completely covered except for the tips of his horns. So I guess a 6mm is a pretty good "spike bull" round.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I feel like we need a joke somewhere in here about shooting big game with anything less than a 200 grain bullet makes you an unethical hunter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey I'm on board. Most of all the big game animals I've ever killed had been with 240gr or 300 gr slugs. Don't really need expansion when they come out of the barrel almost half inch in diameter :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Howa makes a nice rifle. For ~$650 you can pick up a scoped package (Gameking)
6.5 Creedmore
.270
7mm
7mm-08
.300 Win Mag
30.06

All with a 3-10x44mm scope.

.270 is a really nice all-around rifle that will work on pretty much anything Utah has to offer.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

3 deer taken with my .22-250. Never wounded or lost one. Two were body shots and one was a neck shot.

Is it the ultimate deer caliber? Hell no!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> 3 deer taken with my .22-250. Never wounded or lost one. Two were body shots and one was a neck shot.
> 
> Is it the ultimate deer caliber? Hell no!


As long as I've ever known my dad to hunt deer, he's used a 22-250 and racked up more kills than I can count. I've killed with one and so has my wife, it has more limitations than say a 243, but placed correctly it turns insides to jelly.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone ever noticed that, generally speaking, when one is rifle shopping for their wife or their child, said person usually goes with a non-magnum for deer and elk? But the same said person has to shoot a magnum themselves? I think if it's good enough for the wife or the child, it should be good enough for the man?

Now, I completely understand the recoil, better fit, lighter, etc. of a non-magnum caliber, but wouldn't the selling points be nearly the same for any individual? 

My basis for this is because I have been looking into a 7mm-08 and have read countless reviews where people recommend the gun for their wives or their children for nearly any animal in North America, but don't shoot one themselves. 

Anyway, sorry for the hijack. Rant over.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Anyone ever noticed that, generally speaking, when one is rifle shopping for their wife or their child, said person usually goes with a non-magnum for deer and elk? But the same said person has to shoot a magnum themselves? I think if it's good enough for the wife or the child, it should be good enough for the man?
> 
> Now, I completely understand the recoil, better fit, lighter, etc. of a non-magnum caliber, but wouldn't the selling points be nearly the same for any individual?
> 
> ...


I've owned a 7mm mag forever. I usually take it and another gun with me on my hunts. Usually the other one has an 8 in it 7mm08,308, 6.8 spc. I don't think I have ever killed anything with my 7mm mag. the 7mm08 and 6.8 have been my harvestors. I have wondered why I keep the 7mm mag. But I worry that I will need "more gun" at some point so I keep it. I harvested my book cliffs elk at 320 yards last year with my 7mm08, so I could justify saying I don't need the 7mm mag..........I just received my new Boyd's stock for my 7mm mag so I know i won't b getting rid of it soon. But i do wonder if i will actually ever harvest with it.

Sorry for the rant but your comment connected with me.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Seven said:


> I've owned a 7mm mag forever. I usually take it and another gun with me on my hunts. Usually the other one has an 8 in it 7mm08,308, 6.8 spc. I don't think I have ever killed anything with my 7mm mag. the 7mm08 and 6.8 have been my harvestors. I have wondered why I keep the 7mm mag. But I worry that I will need "more gun" at some point so I keep it. I harvested my book cliffs elk at 320 yards last year with my 7mm08, so I could justify saying I don't need the 7mm mag..........I just received my new Boyd's stock for my 7mm mag so I know i won't b getting rid of it soon. But i do wonder if i will actually ever harvest with it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but your comment connected with me.


Now that right there, that's some great stuff...I love this guy


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Seven said:


> I've owned a 7mm mag forever. I usually take it and another gun with me on my hunts. Usually the other one has an 8 in it 7mm08,308, 6.8 spc. I don't think I have ever killed anything with my 7mm mag. the 7mm08 and 6.8 have been my harvestors. I have wondered why I keep the 7mm mag. But I worry that I will need "more gun" at some point so I keep it. I harvested my book cliffs elk at 320 yards last year with my 7mm08, so I could justify saying I don't need the 7mm mag..........I just received my new Boyd's stock for my 7mm mag so I know i won't b getting rid of it soon. But i do wonder if i will actually ever harvest with it.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but your comment connected with me.


 "You don't think". Don't you know? Well I know I have.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

JC HUNTER said:


> Also what caliber would you recommend? (I know I'm opening up a whole can of worms with this question)
> JC


Well you can't say I didn't warn you...

I appreciate all the responses. Even though I'm probably more undecided now than I was before I started this thread. :grin: I think we need a UWN range day and let everyone shoot different guns.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I own quite a few guns and I’ve killed most of my game with some variant of the 25-06. Also killed lots with some variant of the 280. Killed more than a truck full with some type of 7mm magnum. Killed a few with 30’s, 338’s, and the lovely 35’s. God bless America.....what’s for dinner?

I think you should put all the suggestions from this thread in a hat and draw one. I didn’t really see any bad choices in make or caliber. My personal suggestion would be a Howa in .30-06——SS


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's comments and suggestions. I've decided to go with the Savage Axis II. I'll probably pick it up in the next couple of days.

https://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com...roductDetail/Rifles/prod99999042254/cat100003

I'm either going to go with a .30-06 or a .308. Any thoughts on these 2 calibers? Why would you choose one over the other?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Short Action vs Long action. Little speed loss on the 308 vs 30-06. Less of a selection of heavier bullet weights in 308 vs 30-06 with factory ammo.


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

JC HUNTER said:


> I appreciate everyone's comments and suggestions. I've decided to go with the Savage Axis II. I'll probably pick it up in the next couple of days.
> 
> https://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com...roductDetail/Rifles/prod99999042254/cat100003
> 
> I'm either going to go with a .30-06 or a .308. Any thoughts on these 2 calibers? Why would you choose one over the other?


When I went into the Riverdale store earlier this week these were on sale for $299 FYI.

My bro-in-law has been on a .308 kick and gotten 5-6 in the last 2 years (he barters, buys/sells a lot) and they shoot so good. I was impressed with how consistent the .308 has been in a number of rifles and how easy it is to get out and touch distance.

Can't really go wrong with either - both cheap ammo and available all over by every brand.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Now you're splitting hairs.. Trust me, just pick one over the other and don't look back! Too much sleep has been lost debating these two great calibers!


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> When I went into the Riverdale store earlier this week these were on sale for $299 FYI.
> 
> My bro-in-law has been on a .308 kick and gotten 5-6 in the last 2 years (he barters, buys/sells a lot) and they shoot so good. I was impressed with how consistent the .308 has been in a number of rifles and how easy it is to get out and touch distance.
> 
> Can't really go wrong with either - both cheap ammo and available all over by every brand.


I'll have to get in there before they sell out. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Now you're splitting hairs.. Trust me, just pick one over the other and don't look back! Too much sleep has been lost debating these two great calibers!


I threw .30-06 vs .308 into google. You're right, they've definitely been debated A LOT!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I might as well add my .02, my all time favorite caliber is the 257 Weatherby. If i could have one gun to hunt everything this is it, everything i have shot has been one shot kills with 110 grain Nosler Accubond handloads. Its fast, packs a punch on game and easy on the shoulder, downside is ammo is a little pricey if you dont reload, my .270 and .300 never leave the gun safe anymore. You can usually pick up a vanguard for $499 or less.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

if I was in your same situation and i just needed a gun to have, I'd probably get a 270 win.
I would choose the 270 win over the 30-06 any day! (even though I have an -06)

another option i would consider would be a 7mm-08, 25-06 and even a .243

but if all the ones i mentioned were sitting in front of me. I'd reach for the 270 win


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> if I was in your same situation and i just needed a gun to have, I'd probably get a 270 win.
> I would choose the 270 win over the 30-06 any day! (even though I have an -06)
> 
> another option i would consider would be a 7mm-08, 25-06 and even a .243


.280 IMO, is the perfect north American Cartridge. If you reload make it a 280AI to double the awesomeness.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> .280 IMO, is the perfect north American Cartridge. If you reload make it a 280AI to double the awesomeness.
> 
> -DallanC


I hit the "like" button on your post about ten times but it toggled back and forth between "like" and "unlike" so I left it alone.

There are some great cartridges that's been brought up in this post but the 280/280AI has some of the best collective qualities of all the best. Recoil most shooters can handle accurately, good velocity, great bullets (these days), good barrel life, semi-kinda-sorta easy to find ammo, easy to find reloading components, good prices on factory ammo, easy for the reloader to find an accurate load.....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would likely look at the Savage with a Nikon combo, model 12 I think? I think the cartridge would have to be a 6.5mm, likely the Creedmoor being the only option they have in that price range. It is as versatile as anything, widely available factory ammo, very flat shooting and the most tolerable recoil around.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> Anyone ever noticed that, generally speaking, when one is rifle shopping for their wife or their child, said person usually goes with a non-magnum for deer and elk? But the same said person has to shoot a magnum themselves? I think if it's good enough for the wife or the child, it should be good enough for the man?
> 
> Now, I completely understand the recoil, better fit, lighter, etc. of a non-magnum caliber, but wouldn't the selling points be nearly the same for any individual?
> 
> ...


I've seen this over and over again and it makes me scratch my head. I just bought a Savage American Classic (my 2nd) in 7mm-08 this year and it's a dream to shoot. I can't wait to take it out on the deer hunt. It's a bit lighter than my 7mm Rem Mag and recoil is pretty much non-existent. I feel like it will only make me a better shooter as a result.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Savage Axis or Ruger American hunters are pretty cheap rifle, that'll get the job done if you need it to. Remington 783's are also on sale at Cabela's right now, which are also a decent rifle for the price. As far as caliber wise, anything .243 or larger should be just fine for deer!


Second the Ruger American, in a .270 cal.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like the 25-06. Great Cal. for Deer, Speed Goats, and even Elk with a quality bullet and well placed shot.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I have a Weatherby Vanguard in 308 and I love it as an all round rifle

Ruger American is great too

Tikka T3 is outstanding and my next rifle purchase

Any of those in 308, 7mm-08, 6.5mm would be great for father and son

Lots of projectile options available, if you don't reload then I would suggest 308 as you will get the most variety of off the shelf ammunition

If only deer, not Elk you could consider 243 for the same reason

Sold in every store, lots of off the shelf ammo


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

CPAjeff said:


> Anyone ever noticed that, generally speaking, when one is rifle shopping for their wife or their child, said person usually goes with a non-magnum for deer and elk? But the same said person has to shoot a magnum themselves? I think if it's good enough for the wife or the child, it should be good enough for the man?
> 
> Now, I completely understand the recoil, better fit, lighter, etc. of a non-magnum caliber, but wouldn't the selling points be nearly the same for any individual?
> 
> ...


 I know this post is a few months old but this has always bothered me! I was looking into buying a 7mm-08 years ago and got that same line.

Sporting Good store counter monkey: "Oh, a 7mm-08 is a great caliber but I wouldn't recommend it for elk! Well, maybe if it was for a woman or a youth going elk hunting..."
Me: "How does the elk know the difference?"
SGSCM: "What?"
Me: "How does the elk know to die when it was shot by a woman or a youth and not a full grown man? Or are women and children just better shots? If a woman or child can effectively kill an elk with it, what does that say about the man?"
SGSCM: ... ... ...

I guess he still planted enough seeds of doubt because I eventually ended up going buying a 7mm Remington Magnum instead. :-?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

^^^^ Very true!

At times, I overthink things and then I remember that for centuries and centuries, the Native Americans killed animals with a rock, tied onto a stick, flung from another stick. In this ongoing and forever debate over kinetic energy, best caliber to use, and best bullet to use, it seems that individuals begin to think animals are wearing bullet proof vests. 

I grew up hunting with a .243 and it still is one of my most favorite calibers, but now there are keyboard warriors posting that a .243 should only be used for varmits. I guess I'll go tell all the deer, antelope, and even elk that I've shot with a .243 that it wasn't enough gun.

Once again . . . rant over!


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> I grew up hunting with a .243 and it still is one of my most favorite calibers, but now there are keyboard warriors posting that a .243 should only be used for varmits. I guess I'll go tell all the deer, antelope, and even elk that I've shot with a .243 that it wasn't enough gun.
> 
> Once again . . . rant over!


What distances did you take your animals with the 243? We bought a cheap-o Savage 243 a few years ago and have been hesitant to take it deer hunting because of keyboard warrior talk, but I'm sure the first deer we shoot with it will change our minds. My dad lugs around an incredibly accurate pre-64 Win Model 70 in 30-06 but that thing is heavy. Now that he's getting a little older, a smaller, much lighter gun is very appealing. I think he's going to take it out this year with some 100gr Hornady bullets and see what happens.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

moabxjeeper said:


> What distances did you take your animals with the 243?


All were taken within 300 yards and every animal either dropped at the shot or expired within 50 yards. Also, I was shooting the plain old blue box federals (100 grain soft points).


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My son shot his first deer at 325 yds with a cheap-o Savage Axis in .243. Deer died within 50 yards. He was shooting the good old Green and Yellow’s in 100gr.


----------



## fobit (Mar 1, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Weatherby Vanguard in 7mm08 is also cool... especially if you like wood stocks.
> 
> -DallanC


The Howa is the Weatherby Vanguard, just cheaper and re-branded Howa. Both great rifles.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*no*



fobit said:


> The Howa is the Weatherby Vanguard, just cheaper and re-branded Howa. Both great rifles.


Actually it's the other way around. The Weatherby Vangaurd is a Howa, as is the Mossberg 1500, and the S & W 1500. They're all great firearms, same Japanese Howa barrels and receivers.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howa


----------

